# Help with ID????



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey guys is there any chance someone could tell me what variety these little cuties are?
























Sorry the pictures aren't brill


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like two pet quality chocolates (the smaller one may be tan..is it's belly tan?) a PEW (pink eyed white) and a longhaired blue tan

to me anyway xD


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

The mouse in the second picture seems to have some light markings... makes me think Fawn variegated perhaps? And the others look like chocolate foxes or tans to me. Very cute


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Of the two chocolates, one looks like a tan/fox, I can't tell about the other one. There appears to be a PEW in the picture.
Second picture, it looks like there is definite points, idk if this is mixed in with a light splash or if the mouse has bad molt marks.
Third picture it's definitely a tan, but can't get color off of this. It also looks like it has a fairly poor coat quality.

Side note, are the brown pieces all dog food?


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

The bottom picture is one of the mice that is in the first picture.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes they are the breeder i brought the mice off brought some over so i could mix it in with what i was gonna feed them.


----------

